# Help! Don't know where to start!



## Chris Engelhardt (Dec 27, 2019)

I received my first smoker for Christmas and it's a Masterbuilt 130s Electric Smoker. Never smoked anything and I am quite intimidated. I can grill on anything and everything, but this smoker thing has me flustered. I haven't even preseason the smoker yet. I guess my main question is how much is to much on adding chips. My first choice to start with is ribs. So a good step by step (including wood chip application) would help me get my feet wet. I am sure the unit I have is not top choice for most of you, but I guess you have to start somewhere. Also any recommendations on bluetooth thermometers etc would be great. The one I have does not monitor meat temp etc. In a nut shell I guess it's wood chip application that has me concerned, when to add chips to the party, when to stop adding and when to whatever. I'm sure I'll have many ruined meats, but I want to try and minimize the defeat. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome and congrats on the new smoker. Don't get too intimidated with the MES...once you get your feet wet it is a breeze.

First the pre-seasoning. Plug her in and crank it to 275 and don't touch it for 2 hours. The last hour run a couple chip dumpers full of chips. After the 3 hour mark you are good to start smoking.

Second as far as what you want to cook first my suggestion would be something forgiving such as a pork shoulder or some chicken. Cheap and forgiving if you overshoot it your first time. Ribs are fine too just a little more involved.

Third as far as the chip consumption goes you are probably going to be adding every 30-45 minutes. You will notice no smoke to thicker smoke to thin blue smoke to no smoke. Once you are getting close to no smoke add some more chips.

Fourth you are correct you need a good remote probe thermometer. Check amazon. Thermopro makes some quality units and one of our other sponsors 

 Inkbirdbbq
 has been running some great specials for forum members. They might have some coupon codes left from the holidays. You can go two probe four probe remote Bluetooth and the list goes on. Just whatever suits your needs on how much and how often you are smoking.

Fifth I don't want to overwhelm you your first time using the unit but most of us MES owners on here have gone to using an AMNPS pellet tray. Also can find them on amazon. You run the pellet maze and you can get continuous smoke for 10-12 hours without messing with the chip dumper.

Sixth get you some meat and a 12 pack of beer and have some fun. See what you like and what you don't and enjoy it. No worries if it isn't great the first time around. There is always a learning curve with a new cooker.

Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome and as SmokinVOLfan has stated go for it get your feet wet. Chicken is a great easy first choice. Read through the forum post for ideas and suggestions there is so much info here to help you.

Warren


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 27, 2019)

Welcome! Nothing wrong with an MES. I used an MES for almost 10 years until it gave out on me this year. Definitely start with something easy and forgiving like a chuck roast or a pork shoulder. Ribs are awesome but can be complicated for a newbie if you plan on doing 3-2-1method or a custom variation of it. Totally agree on the AMNPS pellet maze. I won one here like 8 years ago when the owner, Todd, was doing a promotion. I use it to cold smoke bacon and cheese. You'll learn a lot here and most are more than willing to help.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 27, 2019)

I have the mes 30, don't sell it short it's a great smoker, smokinvol has you covered, just remember these won't smoke until it reached around 200 degrees one of the reasons I went to amnps tray (with the mailbox mod) so I could cold smoke. but don't worry just use your chip tray and you'll be fine until you decide if you want to go the amnps route.  also run your smoker with the vent open so you keep your smoke fresh. and as mentioned don't trust the factory thermometer they are notoriously off. I have a inkbird smart wireless bbq thermometer ibt-4xs, with Bluetooth. works great. so get smoking and if you have any questions just ask and you will get answers. happy smoking.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> inkbird smart wireless bbq thermometer ibt-4xs, with Bluetooth.


I see inkbird is running a special on this for $25


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I see inkbird is running a special on this for $25



That is a steal too! I used mine on Christmas all 4 probes at once and it ran like a champ


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 27, 2019)

When you are done be sure to leave the vent open.  If you keep it closed, mold could grow inside.
When I'm done smoking I leave the door open for a few hours to let it dry out.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 27, 2019)

Chris,
Welcome to SMF.   Lots of good advice above.  What meats are you planning to smoke in your Masterbuilt?     I only smoke fish in my very modified MES40.  So I can only talk with you in low temp languages.

I do like the idea of trying chicken after you have seasoned the unit.  Keep us updated with what you decide to do and how you do it.  Document your smokes so you can remember what you did.

Craig


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 27, 2019)

Inkbird won't be disappointed you.


----------



## Mastercaster (Dec 27, 2019)

Also, read all of the posts on SMF that you can relative to what you like to cook. The forums are great reference resources. There are a lot of real pros on here that are eager to help.


----------



## Chris Engelhardt (Dec 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> I see inkbird is running a special on this for $25


I couldn't find this sale. Have a link?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
PM  

 Inkbirdbbq
  for the link.
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 28, 2019)

Welcome Chris ***  Lots of MES users on this form. I have the 40 personally. They are great little smokers. You don't state where you hail from, but just wanted to let you know If from cold climate area, they do struggle at times maintaining temp. Don't let that discourage you, as it can be worked around. Any additional info needed, don't be afraid to ask. A lot of very knowledgeable people here to assist. The search forum on home page is also a great asset.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 28, 2019)

Chris Engelhardt said:


> I couldn't find this sale. Have a link?


if you look under meat thermometers threads you'll see it, or as Al said you can pm inkbird they are really good to smf members.


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.  

Lots of great advice on this forum for MES users.  Happy Smoking!  

JC


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for the like JC in GB it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

